# PING Nome TR Putter



## tallpaul (Jul 8, 2013)

With a couple of rounds played using my new PING Nome TR putter, I though I'd post some thoughts.







The first thing which struck me was the simple and effective site line, lining up putts couldn't be easier. Also the feel provided by the milled face gave great feedback. The combination of looks, feel and PING's fitting for stroke make this putter an absolute winner for me. I don't think it's any coincidence that I shot a PB on Friday using this club. Distance control was every bit as accurate as my previous blade-style putter but the confidence it provides when lining up the putt meant I felt everything had a real chance to drop.

Cheers,

Paul


----------

